# Question about 12 zone Striking Drill



## nonono90 (Nov 21, 2003)

I just picked up Remy's book Modern Arnis. I have decided I am going to try and start to teach myself. I have a few newbie questions I need answered. 

First what things should I practice on first?

I figured I would work on the 12 zone striking drill. 
Some of the two stick flow drills and trapping.

Any recomendations?

Now the important questions:

When striking with the right hand, the book says to step forward with the right foot before intiating the strike. It says this for all 12 striking zones. This doesn't seem to make sense. Plus from the pictures it seems like he is steping forward striking, shifting weight to rear foot on left backstroke, steping sideways on swing with right hand from left side of body. This right? Any able to clariffy the footwork?

Next one.

For a strike with the stick in the right hand how far am I wanting to draw it back?

And on.

On the transition from the body hit on the oppents right side to the solar plexus thrust am I trying to strike across and down to where my hand is at my hip? Or am I striking all the way through then rotating it down and forward when it reaches the high ready position on the right side of my body? 


And that is the end of questions for now.

If you actually read all that thanks for the effort, If your going to respond, thankyou very much!

 :asian:


----------



## DoxN4cer (Nov 21, 2003)

Which book did you buy?

As far as striking and drawing back ... I assume you mean follow-through; you shouldn't let the baston go outside of the corridor of your body.  Also, try to keep your elbows in to avoid over-extension.

Gotta run...

Tim Kashino


----------



## MJS (Nov 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nonono90 _
> 
> 
> > I just picked up Remy's book Modern Arnis. I have decided I am going to try and start to teach myself. I have a few newbie questions I need answered.
> ...


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 21, 2003)

As the others mentioned - try to find someone to "play" with even if they are at the same or lower skill level as you. It makes it much easier to understand.

As for your questions, there is no one "right" answer, it depends..for example, How far do you draw back to strike? It depends how hard you want to hit, it depends on how much you don't want to telegraph your strike, it depends on if you can make enough power hitting from where  you are at (without drawing back).

Same with stepping.  A good place to start is natural body movement.  Hold the stick (or a staff) horizontallly across your shoulders, and take a step with your right foot, turning your waist slightly counter clockwise in a natural motion.  You should see the right side of the staff extend forward.  then take a step with the left rotating your waist clockwise, you should see the left side swing forward.  So step with right foot #1 strike step with left #2 strike to follow natural body movement.  it doesn't mean you can't hit a #2 stepping with the right.

One drawback with learning striking before footwork is the disconnect, the isolation of arm movement to body movement.  Its like learning to pitch just using your arm with no wind up or bowling by just walking up, stopping and heaving the ball with just your arm.  We always practice footwork first and fit the strike in natural movement.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nonono90 On the transition from the body hit on the oppents right side to the solar plexus thrust am I trying to strike across and down to where my hand is at my hip? Or am I striking all the way through then rotating it down and forward when it reaches the high ready position on the right side of my body?
> 
> I think your reffering to #4 horizontal backhand to #5 thrust.  Again it depends!  What where you trying to do with your #4, whattype of weapon you have, what is your target, har hard did you hit, how did the opponent respond, how did your weapon respond after making contact?  Alot of really good Arnisadors play the game like pool, they use one shot to set up the other -what you did in the past effects what you'll do in the future.
> 
> I'm not sure of your background, but Arnis is alot less structured than many traditional styles. You don't have to copy somebody exactly to be right.  If I knock someout with a #1 strike stepping with my right foot and you do the same #1 stepping with your left foot and knock someone out, does it make it wrong?  This is way everyone says find a teacher, it can be difficult to learn, but once you "get it" its pretty easy._


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 21, 2003)

I think the main reason why in the book all of the strikes step with the right foot is becuase the stick is in your right hand.  It keeps the weapon side forward at all times.  This is good place to start, but later on you won't be thinking of what foot is forward.  Good luck in your study, its alot of fun but can be frustrating at times.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Nov 21, 2003)

Allow me to reinforce what Andy has stated. Find a training partner and an instructor to help you along with your training. There's only so much you can do solo, and you can't get everything you need from a book.  

On striking; please realize that the way the strikes are illustrated in the book as basic techniques. As you progress, you will find that different body positions lend better body mechanics for generating power and defensible positioning. Keeping your right foot forward is simply a *basic* position to learn the strikes from. You must realize that combat is not static, but fluid. Adhering to the "right-foot-always-forward" limits your mobilty and combative versatility.  Learn to move as you strike, putting your body into it and generating more power.

Hope this helps.

Tim Kashino


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 21, 2003)

If you've had no previous FMA experience, learning one from a book is an extremely bad idea.  In my opinion, it is significantly different than Korean/Japanese/Okinawan systems in concepts and techniques.

Ideally, find a qualified instructor.  If not available, try to find someone with at least some previous FMA experience.

Cthulhu


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 21, 2003)

nonono90,

For the record the books are good reference guides but much of the material has been updated since they were published. As far as the footwork goes here what I do and why.

The basic theory is as follows:
Whichever side of your body the strike comes is the foot that steps forward. 

Why?

1. This allows for a better follow through strike. 

2. It allows for a clear path for the weapon to travel. This decreases the chance of striking yourself.

I have included link to my website. On page 2 of the yellow belt curriculum I have a diagram of the striking pattern with footwork.

www.wmarnis.com 
http://www.wmarnis.com/pdfs/yellow.pdf

If you have any questions feel free to e-mail me @ wmarnis@wmarnis.com or call me on my cell 716-432-0600.

Respectfully,
Datu Tim Hartman


----------



## DoxN4cer (Nov 21, 2003)

That's pretty much where I was pointing with my reply. Nicely stated, Tim.

Tim Kashino



> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *
> 
> ...The basic theory is as follows:
> ...


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoxN4cer _
> *That's pretty much where I was pointing with my reply. Nicely stated, Tim.
> 
> Tim Kashino *


 :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 21, 2003)

Nonono90,

You may also wish to read this Thread that has a list of technical discussions here on this forum.

You may also go directly Here for s discussion on 1 -12. This is all in addition to the good advice on this thread.

Thank You Everyone
:asian:


----------



## nonono90 (Nov 21, 2003)

Wrote a whole reply then try to post it, said i was not longed in, loged in and it was gone. Here it goes again.

Thanks to everyone for all the help and feedback. I know I need to work with an instructor but that is not possible until january. Over winter break I am going to check out a local fma school,http://www.arnisador.com/default.asp. Anyone have experience with HTAI-Arnis? What types of questions should I ask the instructor students and look for? 

Can anyone recomend what I should focus my solo practice on until jan? figured I would concentrate on integrating footwork and striking, 12 angles of attack, a little two stick. Especially focusing on trying to do what feels right and efficient for my body. Any recomendations?



Have another question:
When traping do you pass the traping hand over the opponents arm that was parried or under? Does it matter? Is one more effectice than the other? Personal preference? I've practiced both, seems over would be more likely to get a solid grip, while under seems to make more sense for defense and remaining in contact with the oppenents arm. ????

Thanks,
MAtt


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nonono90 _
> *http://www.arnisador.com/default.asp. *



You're lucky to be close to Mr. Hufana. He is most assuredly legitimate!



> *
> Can anyone recomend what I should focus my solo practice on until jan? figured I would concentrate on integrating footwork and striking, 12 angles of attack, a little two stick. Especially focusing on trying to do what feels right and efficient for my body. Any recomendations?*



Honestly, I'd recommend holding off until Jan. so you don't ingrain any bad habits. Work on general fitness. It's great that you're anxious but for the two months we're talking here I'd say chill out. Read up on Modern Arnis' history and make sure you're in shape.



> *When traping do you pass the traping hand over the opponents arm that was parried or under? Does it matter? *



Much like the question about stepping and swinging, it depends! You'll learn one way to start--in my experience, usually over (if I understand your question correctly)--but then will adjust for the situation.

Wait. I counsel patience and push-ups.


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *nonono90,
> 
> The basic theory is as follows:
> ...


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 22, 2003)

When traping do you pass the traping hand over the opponents arm that was parried or under? Does it matter? Is one more effectice than the other? Personal preference? I've practiced both, seems over would be more likely to get a solid grip, while under seems to make more sense for defense and remaining in contact with the oppenents arm. ????

As Arnisador said, another "depends" answer.
Depends on the energy the person gives you on his check.  If he is pushing ACROSS centerline than a trap or wipe from the bottom goes more with his energy.  If he checks but gives nuetural or weak energy (not crossing centerline) a trap from the top works better to occupy the space.  At least for me.

A note on trapping...use the triangle footwork!  It really makes it easier when you enter on an angle because  the opponent then has to reach across his body to check you, so when you go for the trap your already halfway there.  Try it from an angle and try it toe to toe, you'll feel the difference.

Andy


----------



## Tapps (Nov 26, 2003)

General rule:

High shots (1@2) go over.

Low shots go under


----------



## nonono90 (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks for the input on the traping arnisandyz. Makes perfect sense. Hope everyone has a good thanksgiving.


----------



## Pappy Geo (Nov 27, 2003)

nonono 90

Where in the NW do you live? Near Bellevue or near Tacoma?

I just want you give you another option, Internationally known Datu Kelly Worden one of the prominent leaders in Modern Arnis has a very active school in Tacoma.

Master Hufana is very good instructor, Modern Arnis qualified, but he has reverted to traditional Arnis, similar but different from Modern Arnis. 

Datu Worden is first American Datu under the late Grandmaster Remy Presas founder of Modern Arnis.

Go to  www.kellyworden.com  for more information.

Also go here for another forum on Modern Arnis

http://forums.uechi-ryu.com/viewforum.php?f=37

Good luck on whatever you decide, if you stay with it, we will eventually meet.

Tito Pappy Geo


----------



## nonono90 (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks for the info Pappy Geo but Tacoma a lot farther from my home than Bellevue. Are you a washington resident? Any experience training with Master Hufana?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nonono90 _
> *Thanks for the info Pappy Geo but Tacoma a lot farther from my home than Bellevue. Are you a washington resident? Any experience training with Master Hufana? *




nonono90,

Pappy Geo has mentioned two people in the general area of your countryside, that are both qualified and respected, by many people. 

If you can even if it just a seminar, check them out.
Also the other site, does cater more to Datu Worden and the local area. Just do not leave us here completely 

:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nonono90 _
> *Thanks for the info Pappy Geo but Tacoma a lot farther from my home than Bellevue. Are you a washington resident? Any experience training with Master Hufana? *



I have known Myrlino Hufana for a number of years and he is very legitimate and a good egg.  You wouldn't go wrong training with him.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

